# Best Tour Companies Costa del Sol to Morocco



## hjbentley (Jan 25, 2009)

I traded into the MacDonald Dona Lola in May.  Very excited as it will be our first trip to Spain.  With Morocco so close by, we would like to take an excursion to some of the sites there.  A lot of the tours seem to be a lot of time on bus/ not a lot of time in Morocco.  Looking at something 3-5 days at the end of our trip to the Dona Lola.

Any recommendations?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 26, 2009)

*ditto*

We will be somewhere along the Costa del Sol in May, too (16-23) and want to go to Morroco as well. but just for a day or overnite excursion.


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2009)

We went to the Costa del Sol area some years ago, and the resort offered a selection of day trips.  We took one to Morocco that was very interesting.  I wouldn't recommend going on your own...definitely take a tour.


----------



## hjbentley (Jan 26, 2009)

I've seen that going on your own for the first time is probably not the best idea.  We've done Cabo/Cozumel/Cancun before, but it sounds like Tangier (the common day trip area) is an experience far beyond them.

I am very interested in possibly going to Fes...  I found a link to a company called Mystical Tours.  They have an interesting looking itinerary.  Does anyone have experience with this company?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2009)

We did a 1 day trip to Tangiers last September.  We followed Rick Steeves' advice and contacted Aziz Bagdouri (Aziztour@hotmail.com) to be our guide.  He arranged everything for us: the ferry tickets; met us at the ferry; toured around the outskirts of the City; walked the Kasbah; toured the markets; stopped for lunch; bought a carpet; put us back on the ferry; all with no hassle. He was with us the whole time and was great.  Another tugger took the same tour - check out her review.


----------



## linmcginn (Jan 27, 2009)

I totally agree with Garry. Aziz Bagdouri (Aziz tours) is the way to go! Just make sure that Aziz is the one that will be your tour guide. He's awesome!


----------



## IngridN (Jan 27, 2009)

We are the do-it-on-your-own types and were in Morocco a few years ago.  Tangiers, Fez, and can't remember the name of the 3rd city.  After a couple of weeks in Spain, dropped off the rental car in Algecerias and took the ferry over to Tangiers.  Hired local guides from the hotels to take us to the sites and markets.  On our last day in Tangiers we wanted to walk around on our own including the souk, but were continually accosted by would be "guides."  We got fed up and went back to the hotel early.  If you do venture out on your own, definitely hire a guide.

Ingrid


----------

